# Collective December Haul



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 29, 2008)

This is most of my haulage for December. Sorry the colors washed out... I'm using my daughter's cam.












I have a neutral palette and just starting with color palette all MAC. The 6 well palette is my cheek colors just got 3 more this month, then a Coastal Scents contour/blush and a blush palette, other 10 well palette is a neutral lip palette I got from Auraline all colors are WOC friendly. I wear them all! Then I have the free Nixie palette for signing up for a Pro membership, KAT Von D palette, then BB shimmerbricks in Copper Diamond, Brownie, Peony, Rose, Apricot, 4 Mehron palettes in Basic, Pastel, Tropical, and Metallic got them for less than $20 each!!!! I'm sooooo happy! LOL!


----------



## couturesista (Dec 29, 2008)

OOH, I want some! Enjoy!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 29, 2008)

Palette heaven!  I love it.  Enjoy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 29, 2008)

Love Love!! You did good girl!!  **Waves at Brownie**


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 29, 2008)

It was a good month huh?  Great haul


----------



## LostinBubbles (Dec 30, 2008)

Ooooo....Nice haul. Great deal on those Mehron Palettes!! Where did you track those down?


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 30, 2008)

Thx ladies! 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CosmePro* 

 
_It was a good month huh?_

 
 You betcha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LostinBubbles* 

 
_Great deal on those Mehron Palettes!! Where did you track those down?_

 
 Yes VERY good deal... everywhere else they were $30+ Madhatter Magic Shop - Face Paints, Theatrical Make up


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks for sharing!!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats a gourgeous haul! Enjoy!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 1, 2009)

seriously... shadow overload.. fabulous!


----------

